
The mystery of the disappearing Silk Road murder charges - sillysaurus3
https://www.dailydot.com/crime/silk-road-murder-charges-ross-ulbricht/
======
moomin
Plea deals are the root cause of a lot of evil in the American justice system.

~~~
gt_
At first glance, I would think the prevalence of them relies on some lower
level issues. But maybe you're right. They sure seem to occur along with most
of the more rotten dealings. I guess the option of them just creates a
judicial environment where there's nothing too harsh for the books because it
can be mitigated in a plea deal, which opens the door to any subversion
desired by the few enforcing parties. Is this basically what you're saying?

~~~
dragonwriter
> They sure seem to occur along with most of the more rotten dealings

They occur in the vast majority of all criminal cases that are filed, “rotten
dealings” or not.

~~~
moomin
97 percent of federal cases and 94 percent of state cases end in a plea deal.
That's a conviction rate comparable to the most authoritarian regimes in the
world. Sentencing is mostly in the gift of the prosecutor, not a judge.
Threatened charges without much to back them up are common, and you don't have
time to investigate them because the plea deal is time limited. This is a way,
way, bigger scandal than Ulbricht.

~~~
gt_
Ugh, yeah that's awful.

------
krisives
Lyn has been through so much =(

------
danielvf
Article is from 2014

